# good luck for tomoro (23/04/07) kateag



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

your almost there babe, not long to go now, im so proud of you to have got this far
  

good luck for tomoro, i will be thinking of you. i hope you get loads of lovely eggies     

i said at the end of last year that 2007 will be OUR year and it will hun  

loads of love to you (and boo )

maz (and brandon ) xxxxxxxxxxxx 

  ​


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww   Thank you!!

Its got to be our year. Its about time. 

    

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nicely put maz         Cant wait to hear your good news tomorrow nite hun

Luv sally xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

for tomorrow hun, I never doubted that you wouldn't get this far as you know    

I'm sure you'll get lots of lovely eggies, you deserve it!    I'll be thinking of you  

Maria xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Good Luck Kate!
Hope there are lots of lovely eggies for you 

      

Lou
XXX​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kate good luck for tomorrow    

Kate xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Good Luck Kate for tomorrow. thinking of you! Loads of eggs !!

  

honneybee


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Well done Maz, always one step ahead... 

GOOD LUCK KATE!!!!!!!​
All will be fab tomorrow, and your going to get a bumper crop, I just know it!! 

Lots of               

Love Rhonda and David.xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Kate, I've left you a message on our Bunny thread, but just want to add my good luck wishes on here.
It'll be fine hun and you'll be home before you know it. x

Lots of love Angie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Good luck Kate

for eggie collection

      

lots of  sweetie

all our love

Em & Willow

             ​


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Just wanted to gatecrash to wish Kate load and loads of love and luck for tomorrow 

Hope you get loads of eggies !!!

T xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

[fly]*Good Luck Kate xx*[/fly]


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

GOODLUCK KATE HOPE YOU GET LOADS AND LOADS OF EGGS AND KEEP THEM ALL BUSY COUNTING LOT'S OF LOVE ALLYSON XX              i HOPE THIS IS THE START OF SOMTHING GOOD FOR YOU


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Blimey girls!!!  

Thank you all so much!!! Awww, Im really choked!!!!  

I will let you all know what happens, dum dum duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum!!!!

Ooooooh!!

xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kate, have PM'd you honey!  Congratulations


----------

